# Ostarine sarms



## ilCattivo (Sep 29, 2012)

Does anyone know if Man Power Ostarine tablets are legit? Anyone have any experience with them? Please Share any info!!!


----------



## osta-president (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't know about manpower, but I know Osta-Gain  has the best MK 2866 30ML-30MG available.


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 30, 2012)

Say what?


----------



## GreatWhitePeps (Oct 7, 2012)

Mr Osta lmaooooo! How you been haha


----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2012)

I know that Osta Rx from IronMagLabs is 100% legit: *IronMagLabs Osta Rx*


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 28, 2017)

Yes, I think they are legit.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Oct 29, 2017)

Derek Wilson said:


> Yes, I think they are legit.




Ressurecting a thread to state a source is legit.

A well known source that was busted by the Feds years ago and that is most likely now run by the Feds??


Sound familiar?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 12, 2017)

WesleyInman said:


> Ressurecting a thread to state a source is legit.
> 
> A well known source that was busted by the Feds years ago and that is most likely now run by the Feds??
> 
> ...



Yes, Boss


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2017)

WesleyInman said:


> Ressurecting a thread to state a source is legit.
> 
> A well known source that was busted by the Feds years ago and that is most likely now run by the Feds??
> 
> ...


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 19, 2017)

Prince said:


>



Good


----------



## AllesT (Feb 8, 2018)

MK-2866, also known as Ostarine, is one of the best-studied legit SARMs. It is a non-steroidal selective androgen receptor modifier that strengthens muscle, bone, and tendons. It does not have the negative side effects associated with testosterone such as raising liver, kidney, and prostate enzymes.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2018)

https://www.musclegelz.com/products/gear/


----------



## MaxRight (Feb 9, 2018)

AllesT said:


> MK-2866, also known as Ostarine, is one of the best-studied legit SARMs. It is a non-steroidal selective androgen receptor modifier that strengthens muscle, bone, and tendons. It does not have the negative side effects associated with testosterone such as raising liver, kidney, and prostate enzymes.



True, Elderly men and women who took modest doses of Ostarine for 12 weeks grew 3 pounds of muscle and lost a pound of fat, with no changes to diet or exercise.


----------

